# V-Braker aufgepasst



## Luk (26. Mai 2007)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Magura HS33 gegen eine V-Brake zu ersetzen.
Ich habe aber Null Erfahrung mit V-Brake, könnte mir jemand von euch vielleicht bei der Entscheidung helfen?

Worauf muss man achten, was sind gute Komponenten?
Was ich hier im Forum schon gelesen habe sind Heatsink Vee Alu Backings mit z.B. Coust Belägen nicht falsch, der XTR BL-M950 Bremshebel macht auch ne schicke Figur.

So nun mal los, her mit den Infos, ihr habt die Chance einen Magura Bremser zu bekehren ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Mai 2007)

Wieso willst Du auf ne schlechtere Bremse wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Mai 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso willst Du auf ne schlechtere Bremse wechseln?



auch wenn ich ne HS33 fahre...

ne richtig eingestellte V-Brake kommt locker mit ner HS33 mit!


----------



## ahlberg (26. Mai 2007)

Luk schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meine Magura HS33 gegen eine V-Brake zu ersetzen.



warum?

ich glaub kaum das du eine v-brake findest die mehr leistung als eine hs33 bringt.


----------



## Luk (26. Mai 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wieso willst Du auf ne schlechtere Bremse wechseln?


1. V-Brake ist leise
2. Mehr als blockieren brauch ich nicht ;-)
3. Ich finde die Dosierbarkeit bei einer V-Brake besser als bei der HS33


----------



## isah (26. Mai 2007)

v-brake > hs33

Ich ueberlege gerade ob xtr hebel + xtr housing / cable + sd7 arme, oder avid ultimate + xtr housing / cable. Ultimate waere nur recht teuer (wobei rb design hebel auch nicht ohne sind..).

Ich denke es wird xtr hebel + ultimate arme werden, werde aber auf jeden fall alle kombinationen erstmal probe fahren.

Belaege wuerde ich die Plaz Backings nehmen, weil mir hier alle erzaehlen die Heatink Alu backings halten nicht lange (Gewinde geht kaputt). In die Plaz backings dann einfach nen Coust selber einkleben, oder eben die CRM fahren (hatte ich auch schon am abzug.. fand ich schwer in ordnung).

Booster ist grade mein groesstes Problem, ich haette gerne den Salsa oder den Shimano, aber beide sind irgendwie schwer zu bekommen. Wird wohl salsa werden..

Fabi's Loesung kann man hier sehen.


----------



## Trialstriker (27. Mai 2007)

WAS GEHT DENN MIT DIR

erstma guten tach
ich finde das quietschen einer hs33 is eins der geilsten geräusche die das menschliche ohr wahrnehmen kann . außerdem lässt sich eine V-brake nach und nach schlechter ziehen und der benötigte zug ist sowieso viel höher als bei hydraulik wo die reibung auf ein minimum reduziert wird.
gut ne v-brake kann man durch den schwereren zug besser dosieren aber wenn man das mit der hs33 raus hat is das auch kein problem mehr. .
naja kannste ja mal ausprobieren und uns deine erfahrungen mitteilen bin schon gespannt drauf was dein eindruck und ergebnis sein wird.
ich hatte früher v-brakes am bmx als ich damit anfing zu trialen und ich war so froh als ich das erste bike mit hs33 hatte!

machts ma gut leute


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (27. Mai 2007)

ahlberg schrieb:


> ich glaub kaum das du eine v-brake findest die mehr leistung als eine hs33 bringt.



warum mehr leistung...?? ich denke "er" wäre zufrieden wenn sie so ist wie die HS33 vorher! und das ist bei mir zumindest der fall. ich bin sehr zufrieden bei mir!
und da ich sehr zufrieden bin aber auf quitschen + hydraulik verzichte kann ich es nur empfehlen!
desweiteren würde ich vorschlagen... ultimate vbrake, nen gepflegten avid oder xtr hebel und nokons.


----------



## Luk (27. Mai 2007)

Was ist mit diesem Parallelogramm Prinzip, taugt das fürs Trial oder nicht ? (Bei XTR z.B.)


----------



## Jakeschimoto (27. Mai 2007)

Luk schrieb:


> Was ist mit diesem Parallelogramm Prinzip, taugt das fürs Trial oder nicht ? (Bei XTR z.B.)



Ich hatte mal die alten XT-V mit dem Parallelogram, die taugten leider nichts. Es war zwar in der ersten Zeit ziemlich genial, weill die Beläge genau auf die Felge trafen....aber diese kleinen Gelenke und Hebelchen in dem Mechanismus schlugen recht schnell aus und wurden wackelig. Danach "hingen" die Beläge nur noch schief zur Felge.

Ich fahre die Avis SD 7 mit den einfachen transparenten V-Belägen vom Trialmarkt und bin sehr zufrieden! Fahre die Hebel ebenfalls von der SD 7 und Nokon-Züge. Der Druckpunkt ist genial und das ganze System angenehm leicht!


----------



## ahlberg (27. Mai 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> warum mehr leistung...?? ich denke "er" wäre zufrieden wenn sie so ist wie die HS33 vorher!



ich dachte er ist unzufrieden mit der leistung der magura und will es deswegen mit einer v-brake versuchen. da es ihm aber um das quietschen geht ist es was anderes. zum thema dosierbarkeit find ich eine HS33 auch ok. zumindest bin ich damit gut zurecht gekommen

jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (27. Mai 2007)

gibts irgendwelche gewichtsdaten von v-brakes? ich weiß das eine komplette magura ca 250+ 50 gr haltschellen wiegt( wenn man ohen brake booster fährt). wenn ich mich im gewicht dadurch nicht verschlechtere würde ich nähmlich auch gerne v-brake fahren.......


----------



## Luk (27. Mai 2007)

so nun zur shop frage ;-)
wo bekommt man v-brakes?
wo bekommt man nokon oder vergleichbares?
wo bekommt man adapter für 4 punkt auf canti?
usw.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Mai 2007)

also die adapter kriegste fast überall..

partybikes
trialmarkt
trialparts
.
.
.

bei dem rest bin ich ein bisl überfragt


----------



## isah (27. Mai 2007)

sd7, sd5, ultimate, ... gibts bei bike-mailorder, den Heatsink 4-Punkt Adapter und die Heatink CNC Backings gibts bei Heatsinkbikes, die Plaz CRM bei Trialsin. Die Magura-V-Brake backings bei biketrial-germany (BT, zweiter Artikel). Die Alligator und Nokon Zuege gibts bei eBay.


----------



## -saiko- (28. Mai 2007)

Jakeschimoto schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal die alten XT-V mit dem Parallelogram, die taugten leider nichts. Es war zwar in der ersten Zeit ziemlich genial, weill die Beläge genau auf die Felge trafen....aber diese kleinen Gelenke und Hebelchen in dem Mechanismus schlugen recht schnell aus und wurden wackelig. Danach "hingen" die Beläge nur noch schief zur Felge.
> 
> Ich fahre die Avis SD 7 mit den einfachen transparenten V-Belägen vom Trialmarkt und bin sehr zufrieden! Fahre die Hebel ebenfalls von der SD 7 und Nokon-Züge. Der Druckpunkt ist genial und das ganze System angenehm leicht!



100% Signed !!!

Hatte vorher ebenfall nen XTR-V hinten und hatte damit mehr probleme als alles andere! Hab mir dann nen Avid 7.0 bestellt mit zwei passenden Hebeln..

ende vom lied... Ich fahr den XTR-V jetzt vorne mit Avid hebel und hinten den Avid 7.0 digit SL oder wie die genau heißen mit nem coolstop belag..
und hab absolut keine probleme bremspower vom freinsten...


Gruß


----------



## Luk (28. Mai 2007)

noch mal zum mitschreiben, ich brauche:
- adapter für von 4 punkt auf kanti
- Bremse
- (Brakebooster)
- Zug
- Hebel

hab ich irgendwas vergessen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (28. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre:

-Deore Hebel + V-Brake
-Odyssey Linear Slic Cable
-Avid Noodle FÃ¼hrungsrÃ¶hrchen
-Plazmatic Spanish Fly BelÃ¤ge
~45-50â¬ pro Bremse, wenn man einzeln kauft und nicht z.B. ein Hebel-Bremse-Set, die sind billiger


und bin ganz zufrieden...
Ich hatte zwischendurch mal eine HS33 und habe sie nach einer Woche wieder verkauft, die V-Brake war einiges besser...


----------



## Luk (28. Mai 2007)

Dake euch für die Infos


----------



## Luk (28. Mai 2007)

hat einer von euch ne ahnung wo man so einen adapter bekommt ?


----------



## Levelboss (28. Mai 2007)

Luk schrieb:


> hat einer von euch ne ahnung wo man so einen adapter bekommt ?


Selber machen! So Adapter gibt es leider nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Luk (28. Mai 2007)

Dazu hab ich leider nicht die Werkzeuge, was hälst Du von sowas ?


----------



## Levelboss (28. Mai 2007)

Luk schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich leider nicht die Werkzeuge, was hälst Du von sowas ?


Absolut unbrauchbar!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (29. Mai 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Absolut unbrauchbar!




BAUT VIEL ZU HOCH DER ADAPTER!! wirst du wahrscheinlich keine freude haben!


----------



## Luk (29. Mai 2007)

Danke, hab mit Levelboss noch was gechattet, werde den Adapter wohl doch basteln.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2007)

also zu den bremsarmen. ich habe nun beides SD7 und LX 07 und ich muss sagen die LX sind besser. die fahre ich schon so seit 10monaten und die avid vll. 1,5. die avid haben jetzt schon mehr spiel als die LX. dazu kommt, das die avid meiner meinung nach etwas mehr flexen, also der arm selber. gewicht mÃ¼sste ich mal checken. 
Hebel, also da hab ich selber gefahren deore und SD7, SD7 ist schon seher fein da man das hebelverhÃ¤ltnis verstellen kann. beide sind sehr gemÃ¼tlich, avid sind bischen griffiger. aja, deore hebel kosten nur 13â¬ das paar bei rose. 
BelÃ¤ge: CoustbelÃ¤ge, und backings,... hm ich fahre die heatsinks und bisjetzt nix probleme. 
Adaptrer aufjedenfall selber bauen. wegen HebelverhÃ¤ltniss und so. 
Booster: 74kingz, ich bin mit meinem Pure Power auch sehr zufrieden.
ZÃ¼ge: Odyssey linear slicks, gÃ¼nstiger und besser!


----------



## Luk (8. August 2007)

So, was lange dauert wird auch gut, oder wie heißt das 
Hier also das Ergebnis:
1
2
3

Kennt jemand noch nen brauchbaren Brakebooster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. August 2007)

Luk schrieb:


> So, was lange dauert wird auch gut, oder wie heißt das
> Hier also das Ergebnis:
> 1
> 2
> ...



sieht ja richtig GUT aus


----------



## -saiko- (8. August 2007)

Jo stimmt sieht gut aus!


btw: wechsle jetzt von V-brake zu HS33 mal sehen was mir besser zusagt ! 


MFG


----------



## 2ndUser (11. August 2007)

Moin,

also ich fahr hinten die Avid Ultimate mit nem Shimano LX Deore Hebel von 1998 ( Hebel-einstellschraube auf M ), Nokon Leitung, Kevlarbeschichteter Bowdenzug komplett Eingefettet, an Bremse und Hebel hab ich Avid Winkeführungen (was-weis-ich Rohre), noname Brakebooster, standart Beläge und n Bissl Teer. TryAll Felge ungeflext.
Reicht für meine 70Kg volkommen aus. Und die Beläge fahr ich schon seid nem halben Jahr. vorn ne Hope.

Vbrake find ich echt angenehmer als ne magura und wenn man die sache richtig einstellt und anbaut kommt ne vbrake locker mit ner magura mit auserdem quietschts nicht so, kann man auch mal nachts fahren und vbrakes ziehen keine luft oder haben löcher.

is halt immerwieder geschmackssache

mfg 2ndUser


----------



## Luk (11. August 2007)

Alles montiert, 30 min gefahren, Ergebnis:


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (11. August 2007)

Hab ma kurz ne Frage und zwar: Was fahrt ihr vorne für eine Felge, also bei V-brakes?!
Fahre jetzt immer noch meine 2 jahr alte felge und habe eben ma von einem Freund die Echo 06 (glaube 36mm) ausprobiert, die ist aber viel zu breit, so dass die beläge gar net erst an den felgenrand kommen


----------



## Trialstriker (11. August 2007)

und was sagt uns das 
bau eine hs33 dran wo eine hs33 dran gehört (Trialbike)


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (11. August 2007)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> und was sagt uns das
> bau eine hs33 dran wo eine hs33 dran gehört (Trialbike)


----------



## 2ndUser (11. August 2007)

@luk 
hattest du nen brakebooster drann? 
kann mir nur vorstellen das das nen materialfehler war meine cantisockel halten mit brakebooster prächtig.
die hebelkräfte solle man nicht unterschäzen meine ulimate drückt ohne brakebooster den rahmen tierisch auseinander.

mfg Collapse


----------



## Dr.Hasi (11. August 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hab ma kurz ne Frage und zwar: Was fahrt ihr vorne für eine Felge, also bei V-brakes?!
> Fahre jetzt immer noch meine 2 jahr alte felge und habe eben ma von einem Freund die Echo 06 (glaube 36mm) ausprobiert, die ist aber viel zu breit, so dass die beläge gar net erst an den felgenrand kommen



also ich bin ja immernoch der meinung das die mavic d532(alte bezeichnung) neue ist ex729  eine gute haltbare solide wahl ist. ich hab die mit dieser oxidation und coolstop belägen. bin echt zufrieden, aber das ist wohl geschmackssache...
ich glaube der felix fährt die mit fast keiner flexung und wie der damit fährt...
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (12. August 2007)

v-brake und breite felgen: wie kommt ihr damit klar?
ich verwende mein trial-hr momentan auch in einem marin-dirtrahmen, und mit der onza ronnie (38mm) hab ich echt probleme, die bremse einzustellen. felgenseitig kann ich nur die kleinste beilegscheibe lassen, damit die arme geschlossen so halbwegs parallel sind, aber damit sind die pads ja nicht mehr im winkel einstellbar.
ach ja: es sind sd7. ist die felgenbreite einfach begrenzt?


----------



## Luk (12. August 2007)

2ndUser schrieb:


> @luk
> hattest du nen brakebooster drann?
> kann mir nur vorstellen das das nen materialfehler war meine cantisockel halten mit brakebooster prächtig.
> die hebelkräfte solle man nicht unterschäzen meine ulimate drückt ohne brakebooster den rahmen tierisch auseinander.
> ...



Booster war noch nicht dran wollte ohne probieren, aber der Sockel hatte echt einen Fehler, ich hab mir das mal mit einem Vergrößerungsglas angeschaut, da ist an der Stelle eine Luftblase gewesen.

Neuer Sockel ist otw und dann kommt auch gleich ein Booster dran.


----------



## 2ndUser (13. August 2007)

na dann ist ja alles klar,

ich denke man kann schonmal ohne Brakebooster Fahren, würd halt nur nicht 
dauerhaft ohne Fahren.

@Korat 
du hast Recht die Felgenbreite kann ziemliche Porbleme verursachen.
Das Problem ist die Aufnahme am Rahmen die iss meistens nicht für ne so breite Felge ausgelegt, ich Fahr nen Devil Bug Air und ne 38mm TryAll, die beiden "Winkeleinstellungsringe" an den Bremsbelägen haben unterschiedliche Dicken die Dünneren nach innen sonnst kann man die Bremse nicht wirklich einstellen.(habs auch ohne probiert war bei mir nicht möglich)
Ich hatte glück, ne stunde Friemeln und nen bisschen feilen hab ichs hinbekommen, ist aber noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. 
Werd mir beim nächten Kauf definitiv ne etwas dünnere Felge zulegen

ist eventuell was für den "Selbstbau und Selbsthilfe" Beitrag aber währ super
wenn jemand ne idee für sonne art extra flache Winkeleinstellungsringe an den Bremsbelägen hat. 
oder man Baut sich einfach ne eigene Vbrake

mfg espressomann


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. August 2007)

hatte bei mir auch etwas probleme damit, als die beläge ganz neu waren, daraufhin hab ich mir einfach welche abgefeilt, meist kann man an der einen seite von den winkeldingern noch fast nen mm wegfeilen, dann hats gepasst...
nun brauch ich keine mehr...
flo


----------



## -saiko- (14. August 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Jo stimmt sieht gut aus!
> 
> 
> btw: wechsle jetzt von V-brake zu HS33 mal sehen was mir besser zusagt !
> ...



Fahre jetzt:






+






+






+

n Echo 07 HR angeflext (so leicht man könnte sagen von der Flex geküsst)



*Feedback:*

Bremspower ist untertrieben!
Gestern bin ich bei nässe gefahren und es ist einfach nur der blanke wahnsinn wie das HR auf berührung des hebels bremst !
Wenn jetzt nicht noch ein wunder passiert, wechsel ich meine meinung von pro V-brake zu pro Hs33 !

Nachteile:
Deutlich teurer und komplexer in der wartung...



MFG


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. August 2007)

was für beläge bist du bei vbrake gefahren?


Beachte aber das zumachen und halten 2 Unterschiedliche Dinge sind.
Bei der HS33 hat man das gefühl sie hat viel mehr power als ne Vbrake weil sie sofort zumacht. Geht mir auch jedes mal so wenn ich auf ein Rad mit hs33 steig.
Man denkt " wow das ding macht sofort zu!".Ist aber leider ein Trugschluss und sagt nix über die echte Bremstärke aus.
Am besten kann man die Bremskraft testen wenn man auf nen Schrägen Stein BWH macht und schaut obs wirklich hällt.

Bis jetzt bin ich noch noch keine hs33 gefahren die soviel "echte" Bremskraft hatte wie eine gute Vbrake. Die HS33 erscheinen nur Kraftvoller durch ihr
Ankerwerf-sofort-zu-gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (15. August 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> was für beläge bist du bei vbrake gefahren?
> 
> 
> Beachte aber das zumachen und halten 2 Unterschiedliche Dinge sind.
> ...




Naja manuals zb sind auch mit der HS33 absolut kein problem 
Muss dazu sagen meine flexung ist absolut billig.. 
Bin coolstop beläge gefahren...

MFG


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2007)

Würd mich jetzt auch mal interessiern. Durchrutschende bremsen stören doch ziemlich. Welche beläge sind fürs Trialen denn zu empfehlen? Hier wurden ja einige genannt. Am liebsten für Cartridgebremsschuhe.


----------



## NewbTrialeR (16. August 2007)

habe seit kurzem ne v-brake von avid sie ist leichter zu ziehen als die hs33 und packt sogar besser .. isn richtig geiles ding !! hätte ich nie gedacht ist meine erste erfahrung damit aber werde die bremse gegen nichts eintauschen !


----------



## snatch77 (16. August 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach packt die HS33 besser als ne V-Brake. Ich kann meine absolut gut dosieren. Quitschen? Meine nicht. Die Vorteile der HS33 sind für mich dass sie absolut Wartungsarm ist!!! Hatte in den 5 Jahren nie was dran gehabt. Habe meine etwas modifiziert, d.h. EVO2 Befestigung (nu passen auch meine Big Apple+Brakebooster wieder ;-)), aber die alten Bremsgriffe behalten (fühlen sich besser an als die neuen). 

Was mich jetzt aber neugierig gemacht hat sind diese ECHO-Bremsgriffe. Die sehen ja echt geil aus. Wie fühlen die sich an, bzw. wie lassen die sich packen? Hat die jmd. verbaut? Wenn ja, bitte Fotos!!


----------



## -saiko- (16. August 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> habe seit kurzem ne v-brake von avid sie ist leichter zu ziehen als die hs33 und packt sogar besser .. isn richtig geiles ding !! hätte ich nie gedacht ist meine erste erfahrung damit aber werde die bremse gegen nichts eintauschen !



Hmmm hab genau das gegenteilig festgestellt ...
Auf die bremste kann ich mich 100% verlassen... und zeiht auch bei nässe !




zum oberen post:
Catrige ? finger davon lassen !

Die splinte sind dünnstes Alu und halten bei max belastung nicht viel aus.
wenn sie raus sind hält der belag nur in fahrt richtung... bei der kleinsten bewegen entgegen rutscht der belag raus und du kannst nach deinem gab oder drop nicht bremsen was dickes AUA macht !



MFG


----------



## ecols (16. August 2007)

snatch77 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach packt die HS33 besser als ne V-Brake. Ich kann meine absolut gut dosieren. Quitschen? Meine nicht. Die Vorteile der HS33 sind für mich dass sie absolut Wartungsarm ist!!! Hatte in den 5 Jahren nie was dran gehabt. Habe meine etwas modifiziert, d.h. EVO2 Befestigung (nu passen auch meine Big Apple+Brakebooster wieder ;-)), aber die alten Bremsgriffe behalten (fühlen sich besser an als die neuen).
> 
> Was mich jetzt aber neugierig gemacht hat sind diese ECHO-Bremsgriffe. Die sehen ja echt geil aus. Wie fühlen die sich an, bzw. wie lassen die sich packen? Hat die jmd. verbaut? Wenn ja, bitte Fotos!!



du hast dich verlaufen.. das quietschen liegt an den spezialbelägen die im Trial benutzt werden. und die Echo Lever sind 1-finger-hebel, also im allgemeinen am standardrad eher ungünstig..


----------



## snatch77 (16. August 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> du hast dich verlaufen.. das quietschen liegt an den spezialbelägen die im Trial benutzt werden. und die Echo Lever sind 1-finger-hebel, also im allgemeinen am standardrad eher ungünstig..



Ups, falsche Ausfahrt!  

Schade dass das nur 1-Finger Bremsen sind...die haben was!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. August 2007)

-saiko- schrieb:


> Bin coolstop beläge gefahren...
> 
> MFG



Na dann ist ja auch kein Wunder. Rockpads auf ner hs33 vs coolstop auf ner vbrake... is ja unfair sowas zu vergleichen
Wenn Vbrake dann mindestens mit Trialbelägen (am besten Heatsink oder ähnlichen Haltern) und gut angeflexter Felge.


----------



## -saiko- (16. August 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja auch kein Wunder. Rockpads auf ner hs33 vs coolstop auf ner vbrake... is ja unfair sowas zu vergleichen
> Wenn Vbrake dann mindestens mit Trialbelägen (am besten Heatsink oder ähnlichen Haltern) und gut angeflexter Felge.



Joar das stimmt schon bin über 6 jahre mit Vbrakes gefahren aber hatte NIE die
power das ich mich zu 100% verlassen konnte OHNE bitumen... der bekanntlich bei nässe eher kontraproduktiv wirkt ;-)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. August 2007)

Da können aber die Vbrakes nichts dafür das du schlechte Beläge gefahren bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (16. August 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Da können aber die Vbrakes nichts dafür das du schlechte Beläge gefahren bist



Catrige = no way !
Heatsink = Hab ich nie ordentliche bekommen, diese halben mit den vier nasen fand ich nie gut.

Bin immernoch Vbrakefan ... aber für mich selber gibts zumindest fürs HR keinen weg zurück.. 

da ich das gefühl mag mich 100% verlassen zu können


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2007)

beläge für die Vbrake ganz ohne kompromisse: Heatsink alubackings mit coust belägen. 
an einer magura das gleiche. und schon wird man sehen das die V einfach besser ist.


----------



## 2ndUser (16. August 2007)

gibts da nen shop für Heatsink alubackings mit coust belägen?
dann würd ich das mal probiern oder anschauen. 

mfg espressomann


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. August 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> beläge für die Vbrake ganz ohne kompromisse: Heatsink alubackings mit coust belägen.
> an einer magura das gleiche. und schon wird man sehen das die V einfach besser ist.



genau  
Heatsink Beläge bist bei Trialmarkt.de oder man bestellt die Coust direkt vom Coust Vater oder Heatsink


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2007)

Die Preise fÃ¼r die Heatsink sind ja Brutal. 30â¬ fÃ¼r ein Paar Die Transparenten sind ja schon teuer genug.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. August 2007)

qualität hat seinen preis


----------



## -saiko- (16. August 2007)

Wie gesagt für mich keine alternative mehr !
Bei 46mm wirds auch kacke mit dem richtigen setup... Spacer raus, belag schief  


Ich glaube es ist ne einstellungssache was man fahren will..

Intel Vs AMD
BMW Vs Mercedes

Letztlich bleibts am geschmack bei jedem hängen !


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. August 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Preise fÃ¼r die Heatsink sind ja Brutal. 30â¬ fÃ¼r ein Paar Die Transparenten sind ja schon teuer genug.



Man kauft 1x die 30â¬ Halter in denen schon BelÃ¤ge stecken. Wenn die mal abgefahren sind klebt man nur noch neue Heatsink ErsatzbelÃ¤ge rein was dann deutlich billiger ist.
Man kann aber auch jede HS33 BelÃ¤ge kaufen, die BlÃ¤ge aus der HS33 Halterung rausmachen und in die Heatsink Alu Teile einkleben.

Ich hab z.B die Rockpads in meinen Heatsink Vbrake Alubacken drinnen


----------



## -saiko- (16. August 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B die Rockpads in meinen Heatsink Vbrake Alubacken drinnen



GUTE WAHL !
Die selben fahre ich auch und die sind echt der hammer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. August 2007)

Ja! Ein Tip. Mach vorm fahren die Felgenflanken nass und schütt auch etwas Wasser über die Beläge. Dann kurz einbremsen,trocknen lassen  und die Dinger gehen absolut ab.
Die reagieren zieimlich empfindlich auf Staub aber wenn du die einmal kurz nass machst gehen die danach ab als hätte man bitumen drauf


----------



## der_jo (3. September 2007)

Gibts denn keine gescheiten Rahmen mehr mit Cantisockeln?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2007)

Bt?


----------



## der_jo (3. September 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Bt?



nÃ¶, is nich, nur 4-bolt, steht jedenfalls so auf deren Weltnetzseite


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> ...Wenn die mal abgefahren sind klebt man nur noch neue Heatsink ErsatzbelÃ¤ge rein...


Hab da mal generell eine Frage und zwar:
Wie soll man die neuen denn darein kleistern?Wenn ich mal neue NachfÃ¼llpads kaufe,wie genau und mit was fÃ¼r einem Kleber muss ich arbeiten,damit mir die Dinger nicht beim ersten Bremsen um die Ohren fliegen?
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Levelboss (3. September 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hab da mal generell eine Frage und zwar:
> Wie soll man die neuen denn darein kleistern?Wenn ich mal neue NachfÃ¼llpads kaufe,wie genau und mit was fÃ¼r einem Kleber muss ich arbeiten,damit mir die Dinger nicht beim ersten Bremsen um die Ohren fliegen?
> GruÃ,
> Martin


2-Komponentenkleber wie z.B. Uhu Endfest 300 oder Sekundenkleber.
Und noch ne Fotostory zu dem Thema: http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/?p=padsguide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (3. September 2007)

Bekommt man die abgefahrenen Beläge auch durch erhitzen im Ofen aus den Alu-Backings heraus?
Früher hatten die sich da noch so ein Holzteil gebastelt um die alten Pads aus der Halterung zu drücken, aber das ist weg...


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2007)

roborider schrieb:


> Bekommt man die abgefahrenen Beläge auch durch erhitzen im Ofen aus den Alu-Backings heraus?
> Früher hatten die sich da noch so ein Holzteil gebastelt um die alten Pads aus der Halterung zu drücken, aber das ist weg...



einfach beläge im schraubstock einklemmen und dann ziehen wie ein mann...
geht natürlich nur wenn noch genug belag da ist,
also eher zum tauschen gedacht falls einem die beläge mal nicht gefallen sollten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> 2-Komponentenkleber wie z.B. Uhu Endfest 300 oder Sekundenkleber.
> Und noch ne Fotostory zu dem Thema: http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/?p=padsguide



Dank dir!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. September 2007)

benütze auch Uhu Endfest 300
beläge raus bekommen ist kein ding


----------



## freak91 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir die Odyssey linear slick cable bestellt jetzt sind aber stolen linear slick cabel gekommen mit der bemärkung das die odyssey nicht mehr lieferbar sind.
Habt ihr ne arnung ob die genauso gut sind oda ob ich die zurückschicken soll?
Thx freak


----------



## Tretschwein (17. Oktober 2007)

mit hehlerware wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## Ju226 (28. Januar 2008)

so, ich kram den Thread hier mal wieder raus...

Ich brauche hinten ne neue Bremse, weil das durschrutschen langsam nervt... (alte billige V-Brake, die man (oder ich??) nicht richtig einstellen kann)

Jetzt die Frage: V-Brake oder HS33??? hab hier schon einiges gelesen, aber so richtig hilft mir das noch nicht weiter...

Mir ist halt wichtig, dass ich nicht ständig dran rum schrauben muss, sondern sie einmal einstelle und dann ist gut. Ich habe keine Lust vor und nach jeder Fahrt da dran rum zu drehen wie ich es jetzt  immer mache. 

Ich denke das spricht für die hs33, aber jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass die für Cantisockel nicht so taugt... 
Stimmt das? 
Wenn ja warum? 
Oder war das nur ein Problem mit den alten evo adaptern? oder wie oder was und überhaupt...?

merci schon mal
Jule
(die einzige Frau im Trialforum??? oder etwa nicht?)


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2008)

hs33 ist genau richtig. mit nem vernünftigen 2-punkt-booster ist das alles kein problem!


----------



## tinitram (28. Januar 2008)

bei cantisockeln würd ich nur noch vbrakes ran machen. Dann noch gescheite beläge und gut ists!

wenn man bei der hs33 erst einmal anfängt dran rumzuschrauben kommt man da gar nicht mehr von weg... -> meine erfahrung


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2008)

wenn du schon Canti sockel hast dann fahr auch V brake was besseres gibs einfach nicht. Kauf die ne 07er LX mit Avid SD7 hebel dazu vom jan die belägen und um das ganze paket abzurunden noch nen brake booster oder dein rahmen ist steif genug für frauenpower,... http://trialmarkt.de/media/heatvpadsrot.jpg


HS33 steht für mich grundsätzlich in verbindung mit fummeliger einstellarbeit, und das recht oft.
Bei der V knallst die schrauben einmal richtig fest und ruhe ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Januar 2008)

--EDIT--       Die Ãssis waren schneller


----------



## *Sickboy* (28. Januar 2008)

Also ich fahre an meinem 20" mit Canti-Sockeln auch ne HS33 mit Try-All-Belägen und dem dem EvoII-Adapter und ich bin zufrieden.

Die einzigen Situationen wo ich mir ein wenig mehr Leistung wünschen würde ist an schrägen Flächen auf dem Hinterrad. Werde als nächstes noch die Coust-Beläge ausprobieren.

Habe auch festgestellt, dass V-Brakes vorwiegend bei 26" gefahren werden. 

Sind die für 20" auch zu empfehlen????

Eigentlich vertret ich die Meinung "Never change a running system", daher müsste schon viel für die V-Brake sprechen, damit ich sie mir anschaffe. (Gewicht ist ja schon ein gutes Argument) Worauf ich aber wesentlich mehr Wert lege ist, dass man sich 100% auf seine Bremse verlassen kann!!!

Vielleicht könnten die 20"-Zöller noch was dazu sagen. Andere Meinungen sind natürlich auch willkommen/erwünscht!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Januar 2008)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> Die einzigen Situationen wo ich mir ein wenig mehr Leistung wünschen würde ist an schrägen Flächen auf dem Hinterrad.



Genau da punktet ne Vbrake da sich die Beläge ein wenig verkanten und dadurch einen Tick mehr power haben.
Ich bin bis jetzt noch keine hs33 (von Freunden) gefahren die genauso gut auf Schrägen flächen gehalten hat wie ne Vbrake, aus oben genannten Gründen.


----------



## Ju226 (29. Januar 2008)

oha, das sind ja mal Aussagen  wie gut, dass ich noch nichts bestellt hab...



> bei cantisockeln würd ich nur noch vbrakes ran machen





> wenn du schon Canti sockel hast dann fahr auch V brake was besseres gibs einfach nicht



... aber warum? Ich dachte immer hs33 wär DIE ultimative Trial Bremse...? Haben doch die fast alle dran... oder etwa nicht?

Aber ok, ich lass mich ja gern überzeugen, ne V-Brake ist ja auch billiger.



> Kauf die ne 07er LX mit Avid SD7 hebel dazu vom jan die belägen und um das ganze paket abzurunden noch nen brake booster oder dein rahmen ist steif genug für frauenpower,..



schon mal ein guter Tipp. Danke. Aber warum nicht ne komplette SD7? Dachte immer LX wär nicht so toll..
Vielleicht hat noch jemand noch ne Alternative? 

Ich muss wirklich bald was bestellen, die Bremse macht mich  wahnsinnig.


----------



## Trialar (29. Januar 2008)

Würd nicht den SD7-Hebel nehmen. Der SD5 ist erstens bloß halb so teuer, hat zweitens keine Druckpunktverstellung (total sinnlos im Trial) und drittens ist er leichter, (und viertens find ich ihn hübscher)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Januar 2008)

Ich find die Druckpunktverstellung nicht sinnlos. Gerade gestern wieder benützt. Felge hatte leichten schlag und hat an Bremse geschliffen. Druckpunkt nach oben gefahren, somit den Hebel verringert. Dadruch hat man mehr Seilzug am Hebel und kann die Position der Beläge weiter zurück stellen ohne den Bremspunkt zu verstellen.

Außerdem ist es hilfreich wenn mal die Bremskraft (Staub, Wasser, Schlamm usw) nachlässt. Man stellt den Druckpunkt ganz runter. Dadurch hat man nen stärkeren hebel ->mehr Bremskraft.

@Ju226

Lass lieber sein. Am 20" können viele Probleme enstehen.
Durch die hohen Reifen kann der Seilzug am Reifen schleifen, bei den breiten Felgen stehen mögicherweise die Bremsarme zu weit raus oder lassen sich erst gar nicht richtig justieren.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Würd nicht den SD7-Hebel nehmen. Der SD5 ist erstens bloß halb so teuer, hat zweitens keine Druckpunktverstellung (total sinnlos im Trial) und drittens ist er leichter, (und viertens find ich ihn hübscher)


na ich weis janicht, ich benutz das ding so häufig...
aber nicht in die richtung wie cryo, sondern  als druckpunkt veränderung. mal  härter mal weichen und dafür mehr power. besonders gut wenn die felxung frisch ist gibs immer nen schön harten druckpunkt, wenns mal nass wird dann mal mehr power und etwas weicher...

also ich mags nicht wieder hergeben...

@ ju, ich persönlich bin schon die shimano deore, LX die Avid SD7 und die ultimate. Nach der ultimate kommt bei mir direkt die LX ( aber nicht die mit dem parallelogramm), weil die einfach wenig spiel hat, steif ist und dazu noch gut aussieht, achja günstig ist sie auch...

wenn du 20"fährst dann würde ich mir das mit der V noch mal überlegen. ist schon ziemlich eng ( das ist so das was ich von den höre die es probieren)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Januar 2008)

20" fÃ¤hrt sie ja denke ich nicht.


Ich darf doch?
http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/438810/cat/500/ppuser/57996




Martin


----------



## Ju226 (29. Januar 2008)

richtig, bin noch nicht umgestiegen   ist immer noch der alte 26" Bock.
Und inzwischen ist die HR Bremse die Hauptbaustelle. Na ja, außer das eben auch die Bremse vorne durchgerutscht ist... öfter mal was neues.

Vielleicht hab ich jetzt aber auch eine Sofort-billig-(Ersatzlösung) gefunden. Muss mal schnell in den Keller... was suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (29. Januar 2008)

Was ich mich dann jetz noch die ganze Zeit Frage ist warum die Profis keine V-Brakes fahren. Wenn es lediglich eine Frage des Geschmacks wäre müsste man es ja häufiger sehen!

Will jetz hier keine Diskussion breitreten, denn zu einer endgültigen Aussage wird es hierbei sowieso nicht kommen, was nun besser ist. Bleibt wohl Ansichtssache.

Ich habe aber meine Entscheidung gefällt und bleibe bei HS33 mit EvoII auf Cantis!!!


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2008)

weil die pros keine ahnung haben was gut ist 

und man darf an der stelle vll. mal felix mücke in die runde werfen. Oder gewisse engländer...
jedem sein ding. Mich hat die HS33 auch nicht wirklich im stich gelassen auf cantis, aber V ist einfach noch besser.


----------



## misanthropia (29. Januar 2008)

ich kann mich nicht beklagen bei der hs33. aber so hydraulische Komponente erfordern schon mehr aufmerksamkeit und wartung als simple Seilzugbremsen. Wenn jemand eine Bremse nicht einstellen kann, kann er fahren was er will. Wenn man nen Stock zwischen die SPeichen legt und dabei das Rad verfhlt funktioniert nichtmal das. Theoretisch ist in beiden Fällen das Bremsleistungspotential noch nicht ausgeschöpft. Man kann die Kolben oder Hebelarme velängern und so immer heftigere Bremswirkungen erzielen. Ich halte die Diskussion für eine Gefühlsfrage. Ich bin noch keine gescheite V brake gefahren, kann mir bis es soweit ist auch nicht vorstellen dass eine V brake wirklich ein so Verlustloses Bremsgefühl liefert wie eine Hs33. Dafür ist die Hs33 das robustere System. Eine Verengung im Schlauch und schon ist die Gefahr da, dass es in der Leitung sprudelt. 
Ich halte die hs33 für das für den Rahmen angenehmere System, wenn man einfach die Entfernung zum Rohr betrachtet. Heißt also auch, dass der Rahmen ansich weniger spreitzt als bei einer V brake. Aber dafür gibts ja brake booster.
Hat jemand einen solchen Brake booster dass die Durchbiegung nicht mehr sichtbar ist?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Januar 2008)

Diskutieren bringt irgendwie nicht viel. Beide Systemen funktionieren sehr gut.
Mein erster Rahmen hatte Vbrakes. Ich wollte auch sofort zu hs33 umsteigen weil ich (wie wohl jeder) dachte "jeder hat es=das beste, hydraulik=power".
Als ich das erste mal dann die hs33 von anderen Fahrern testen konnte war ich jedoch sofort enttäuscht weil eben nix besser war, außer der härtere Druckpunkt. 

Wenn man erst mal die Bremse gezogen hat und das Rad steht ist die vbrake sogar (imo) noch besser weil man den Hebel nur noch halten muss. Die Beläge verkanten sich und nehmen einem etwas arbeit hab. Bei der hs33 bleibt die Bremskraft gleich die man anwenden muss. Bei der vbrake kommt der verkantungseffekt dazu sobald das rad steht.

Außerdem 
geht zumindest bei mir der Hebel leichter (erst recht im Winter im vergleich zur HS33)
muss man nicht mit hydraulikzeug rumhantieren
ist es billiger (wenn man richtig kauft)
hat man viel Auswahl (Hebel und Bremsarme)
sind sie meist schön leise, besonders wenn man schleifen lässt
besser dosierbar (manuals)​


----------



## ecols (30. Januar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> ...
> 
> muss man nicht mit hydraulikzeug rumhantieren
> 
> ...




das ist meiner ansicht anch der springende punkt.. wobei ich zugeben muss dass meine hydraulischen bremsen einfach funktionieren, die kurzen (=originalen) coust beläge verkanten sich wie die hölle und ich bin noch keine v-brake gefahren die besser zieht als ne gut eingestellte HS33..

alles in allem wohl wirklich ne philosophische frage..


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Januar 2008)

mich persönlich stört an v-brake nur der fakt, dass man ein vernünftig laufendes bremsseil haben muss.
außerdem kommt es bekanntlich zur dehnung dieser, so dass man bei zeiten etwas nachjustieren muss. wovor ich jedoch richtig respekt hab sind abgerissene seile oder abgerissene lötnippel. ich hatte das bei meinem mopped schon mal und zwar beim kupplungsseil. die geht nun wirklich nicht schwer und bedarf auch keiner wirklichen kraft zum trennen, aber bei einer heimfahrt ist sie ohne ein vorwarnende zeichen zu geben einfach gerissen... und dass mit 60 auf der landstraße beim heimweg. war nicht so cool...gänge schön reinprügeln und irgendwie ankommen. 

sonst spiel ich aber auch manchmal mit dem gedanken eine zu probieren. ein kumpel von mir fährt auch v-brake und die dinger ziehen super. 

genauso könnte man diskutieren warum einige ne BB5 fahren und keine louise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Januar 2008)

ich hab den druckpunkt wegen meiner grossen bratzen gerne weiter weg vom lenker und da bringen mich v und hs33 zum verzweifeln weil ich ständig schleifende beläge hab sobald ein mini 8er drin ist oder die king minimal spiel hat. das ist für mich persönlich das haupt nervproblem gewesen und deswegen nehme ich sämtliche nachteile einer disk in kauf.

was ich damit sagen will. keine bremse ist perfekt und jeder bewertet gewisse nachteile individuel.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Januar 2008)

Nur um sicher zu gehen
Hast du auch die  Schraube am Griff ganz raus um den Hebel maximal auszufahren?


----------



## freak91 (30. Januar 2008)

Abend
Was soll ich ma fürn bb nehmen?
Geht da einfach nen 4 punkt dingen oda soll ich was bestimmtes ranklatschen?
Danke


----------



## Eisbein (30. Januar 2008)

@hst, also mit dem flutschen des bremskabels ist kein problem. Also es ist kein problem das es leichter läuft als ne HS33 aber wenn man da zum perfektionisten wird verzweifelt man schon mal weil minimal widerstand drin ist, dann steht man schon mal ne stunde in der garage und probiert alles was geht.
Und bremsleitung sind auch garkein problem, jedenfalls hab ich noch nicht ein problem damit gehabt...
also keine sorgen einfach mal testen...


----------



## AxLpAc (31. Januar 2008)

also ich finde, dass beide systeme relativ wartungsarm sind. meine v-brakes liefen ewig wunderbar (das einzige, was nervt ist das erneute einstellen beim belagwechsel); mein erster versuch mit hs33 auf canti war durch die verwendung von 2 brakeboostern voellig erfolgreich und ich habe niemals etwas daran machen muessen. die hs33, die ich jetzt fahre, funtionieren noch wie am ersten tag und von wartung kann in keinster form die rede sein.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Januar 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen
> Hast du auch die  Schraube am Griff ganz raus um den Hebel maximal auszufahren?



ja, der 05er hebel ist von grund aus zu nah am lenker und der 04er ist mir zu dünn. egal. wir niederbayern sind jetzt glücklich wie nie mit disk.


----------



## Tholeytrialer (31. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr mal ne Zeit lang in feuchter Umgebung gefahren seid, und die Züge so schön anoxidiert sind, funktionieren Seilzugbremsen nie wirklich astrein und man kann die bremse überholen; bei Hydrauliken entfeuchtet man nur die Beläge und fährt direkt weiter
Außerdem gibts für V-Brakes keine so große Auswahl an Belägen


----------



## Levelboss (1. Februar 2008)

Tholeytrialer schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts für V-Brakes keine so große Auswahl an Belägen


Qualität statt Quantität.


----------



## roborider (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin mit meiner V-Brake auch sehr zufrieden ... sind zur Zeit nur Deore Arme mit Avid FR-5 Hebeln, Odyssey Linear Slic und Heatsink plus leichte Flexung, rutscht nie durch, muss blos immer staubfrei sein ...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2008)

Tholeytrialer schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal ne Zeit lang in feuchter Umgebung gefahren seid, und die Züge so schön anoxidiert sind, funktionieren Seilzugbremsen nie wirklich astrein und man kann die bremse überholen; bei Hydrauliken entfeuchtet man nur die Beläge und fährt direkt weiter
> Außerdem gibts für V-Brakes keine so große Auswahl an Belägen



Hatte nie so ein Problem. Ein oder zwei mal im Jahr den Seilzug wechseln und die Bremse geht top. Meine ging schon immer leichter zu drücken als hs33.

Mit der Heatsink Aluhalterung kann man alle normal langen Magura Beläge auf der Vbrake fahren. Ich fahr zur zeit die roten rockpads  
Also wenn man es genau nimmt gibt es sogar mehr Beläge die man mit der Vbrake fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. April 2008)

Joho,
vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiter helfen.
Erstmal Fahre ich auch V-Brake am 20" Vorne, bin auch soweit Zufrieden aber es geht ja bestimmt noch ein bisschen mehr.

Setup Besteht aus:
Avid BB5 Hebel  75 Gramm(zwar Weicher Druckpunkt)
Deore Arme +
Cardrige Beläge 179 Gramm
Zug keine Ahnung ca. 40 gramm komplett
(War an Avid BB5 Verbaut)

So, wo kann noch Gewicht weggehen?
Und mal zu denn Heatsink Alu Halterungen, Jan hat da ja nur Weiße Ersatzbeläge. Wo bekomm ich denn die Rockpads her? Weil ist ja ein Überwiegend gutes Feedbäck dazu.(Kostenpunkt?)

Hab dann auch Vor am 15ten von FRM Alu Cantisockel zubestellen dann fallen da auch wieder ein paar Gramm 

Und ich muss sagen, Scheibe bin ich Vorne gefahren sowie Magura/Magura RB Hebel. Und keine kann mit der Leistung auf dem Gewicht mithalten + Unverwüsstlichkeit.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. April 2008)

oh man ihr Gewichtsfreak seid doch crazy.
hol dir andere Beläge, dann zieht die gleich 2x so gut.

Nokon Züge sollen leichter sein, (bis 40% angeblich) hab sie noch nie gewogen, sind aber eh zu emfpehlen für vbrakes


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. April 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> oh man ihr Gewichtsfreak seid doch crazy.
> hol dir andere Beläge, dann zieht die gleich 2x so gut.



  
Beläge stehen eh an. Nur sollte ich hier keine Ersatz bekommen ala Rockpads lohnt sich der Scherz irgendwo nicht. Gewicht von denn Halterungen habter nicht zufällig?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. April 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> ...
> Und mal zu denn Heatsink Alu Halterungen, Jan hat da ja nur WeiÃe ErsatzbelÃ¤ge. Wo bekomm ich denn die Rockpads her? Weil ist ja ein Ãberwiegend gutes FeedbÃ¤ck dazu.(Kostenpunkt?)
> ...



Ich schlieÃe mich der Frage an.


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2008)

ich glaube die bremsarme haben noch potential.

ich hab noch kein gewicht von den neuen XTs aber könnten schon leichter sein


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2008)

zu den rockpads. 

magura version kaufen und in crm backings einkleben. die heatsink waren glaub ich 5mm länger. bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

also nicht nur aus meiner erfahrung, kann ich eigentlich nur zu cousts raten. leise sehr sehr sehr wenig verschleis und super leistung


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. April 2008)

ich hab die roten magura rockpads in die vbrake cncs eingeklebt.
Wer bestellt demnächst mall coust beläge????????? Ich würd da mit bestellen.


----------



## isah (2. April 2008)

ich auch, 1x fuer hs33.


----------



## Trialar (2. April 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich glaube die bremsarme haben noch potential.
> 
> ich hab noch kein gewicht von den neuen XTs aber könnten schon leichter sein



Hab die neuen XT gerade bekommen. Arme allein, ohne Beläge wiegen 114g, mit orginal Cartridge Bremsbelägen 164g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2008)

höert sich ganz gut an. wie siehts aus mit lagerspiel? gleiche kontruktion wie die 07er LX?


----------

